# Coat texture differences



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

This is something I've been wondering the past couple of weeks. Thomas and Suzie are the same age. (Not from the same litter). Thomas's coat is rough in texture. Suzie is smooth and silken. They are both smooth coated domestic short hairs but they feel different.

I wonder why this is? Why does ones coat feel coarse and the other silky? They both eat the same foods.

Any ideas? Kittens are 4 months old at the moment.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the same thing between Sadie and Belle. It's not hugely different but enough to where I can tell them appart if all I could do was feel their fur.

I just figure it's a genetic thing. Like some people have curly hair and some are straight, some are thick and corse and some are fine and soft.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

What cat face said. Cats have different fur textures, just like people have different hair textures. I could identify any of my cats from fur texture alone. Autumn and her kitten, Ramona, are both lovely and soft, but they're each soft in a different way, so even being directly related doesn't necessarily mean that they'll have similarily textured fur. Hair texture, like hair length, is genetic, but in the same way that human siblings can have different hair texture, cats can too. Breeds like Rexes and Wirehairs are the result of genetic mutations; these are often, but not always, recessive genes.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Genetics play a part I'm coat texture, but so does colour, even within a breed different colours feel slightly different


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Really interesting! Thanks guys!


----------

